# Cobia fishing



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

im 15 and my spring break starts on the 4th and i was wanting to go out and cobia fish off a boat on day of my spring break. the 4th, 6th, 7th, and the 8th are good days for me. i have $50 for gas split. i know that not much but i dont have anymore. 



i have a cobe rod and reel but its 9ft and thats a little big for a boat so if i could borrow one that would be awesome. 



oh yah my parents want to meet whoever it is before i go out with them so we would have to arrange that some time.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

9ft is fine for the boat. Most of the rods I fish off the boat are 9 or 8.5


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *Freespool (3/29/2009)*9ft is fine for the boat. Most of the rods I fish off the boat are 9 or 8.5




okay i just have always heard people complaining about them being cumbersome on boats. i dont really fish boats so i wouldnt know. is this Travis?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just curious if Jace got a chance to go fishing with anyone ?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

no not yet. hopefully i will find someone i have 5 days.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

and I hope you do buddy, my boat is only 13' and down at the moment anyway, but I wish you the best and hope you get that Cobia.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *CCC (3/29/2009)*and I hope you do buddy, my boat is only 13' and down at the moment anyway, but I wish you the best and hope you get that Cobia.




thanks if not i will be busting my balls at the pier


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

jaceboat,

I entered my 22 WAvessel (lostbound train) in the Outcast tourney and have a full crewbut would like to work you in during your spring break if you like. We launch out of Shoreline and the crew has some youngtalentedfishermanwhofish the pier regular. You may bring any poleor I will provide you with one if you like. By the way my Cobia poles are 8.5/9 ft as well so yours will do just fine.

I'll be happy to meet your parents prior to the tripand answer any questions they may have concerning Cobia trip.

Send me a p.m. if interested and I'll provide my phone number so your parents may contact me.

Jimmy

p.s. No gas money necessary, just bring your food and drink for a fun filled day on the water.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>We will alsokeep you in mind for those days.


----------

